# Big Cat Sighting



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Marks just come home flustered after walking in the field next to where he works. He heard the horse in the field kick off and when he pointed his torch to where it was looking he saw a big cat. He is 100% about this.

This was in Hilsea Portsmouth which isnt that far away from the 2008 sighting in Leigh Park.

Does anyone know where you report these sightings to????


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

how far away from it was he,and what did it look like?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's so awesome!
I love the whole 'big cats in england' thing.

This is the site you can report sightings to:
www.ukbigcats.co.uk - The Definitive Guide To UK Big Cats


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Was about 15 metres and looked straight at him. He says it was huge and definately moved like a cat.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

thats a long way and in the dark as well


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

He had his work torch on him which lit up the area. Hes going back to find prints tomorrow. A horse wouldnt kick off about a fox or cat.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

I have seen one too, in kent though. Was a fantastic sight, I was not dangerously close so able to watch. My family were with me and then we watched it sprint the full length of a huge field. 100% definately a big cat.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> He had his work torch on him which lit up the area. Hes going back to find prints tomorrow. A horse wouldnt kick off about a fox or cat.


they would if it was a large dog.lots of big cat sightings have turned out to be dogs


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

white said:


> they would if it was a large dog.lots of big cat sightings have turned out to be dogs


There were street lamps too. It moved like a cat not a dog if you get what i mean.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Marks just come home flustered after walking in the field next to where he works. He heard the horse in the field kick off and when he pointed his torch to where it was looking he saw a big cat. He is 100% about this.
> 
> This was in Hilsea Portsmouth which isnt that far away from the 2008 sighting in Leigh Park.
> 
> Does anyone know where you report these sightings to????



OMG, my heart sank when i read this :gasp:, Hilsea isn't that far from me. Whereabouts is the field (off Norway Road area?). I'll stay away from there then, last thing i need is my lot kicking off over a BIG CAT :lol2:. I would think you would need to report it to the Police, they will know who to notify.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You know the estate where the old airport is by the nature reserve??? Near 2 Hilsea station theres just 1 horse in a field and it was there lol.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

There are Wallaby colonies in this area. Many have been seen around the A27 as far close as the Hampshire side of Emsworth.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

temeraire said:


> There are Wallaby colonies in this area. Many have been seen around the A27 as far close as the Hampshire side of Emsworth.


lol a wallaby looks nothing like a cat and certainly wouldnt move like one!


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

No cctv in the area? Sure there is if its near a train station? And this is pompey!!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I wouldn't be at all surprised to be honest, I used to live down in pompey and if your talking about where I think you are, theres easily enough cover and native wildlife (rabbits etc) to support a big cat.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Not sure. There are lights coming off the car park of BA into the area.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> lol a wallaby looks nothing like a cat and certainly wouldnt move like one!


Perhaps the wallabies are its prey.
Much more lunch than a bunny or two.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I do find it funny when people say that we couldn't possible have them. When in fact many a zoo has lost an animal due to escaping. We don't get told because they do keep things like that quiet so as not to cause mass panic.
However, a lot of so called sightings are in fact a dog or even a domestic cat. One cat was reported to the police by a number of people as 'A Lioness walking down the canal. It was in fact a very very big Ginger tom lol Big for a normal domestic cat but nothing along the size of a flipping Lioness lol

I personaly, being the OCD nut case that I am, would have had my camera on me. I would have walked to where it was after it had gone and put markers on any foot prints. Taken pics. Come back with plaster of paris and taken casts of the prints.

We apparently have a panther/Black Jag up on Dove Stones on Saddleworth Moors, Plenty of Sheep living semi feral up there. So plenty of food. If my legs worked better and my spine wasn't crumbling, I'd be up there daily, checking out sightings, taking loads of footage of tracks, signs and wait for the day I saw it, with hubby insisting I used my Dr dolittle skills to bring it home (Yes, he likes to take the p*** lol) 

It was well known that during the introduction on the DWA a number of animals were just released by those who knew they wouldn't get a licence. However being so long ago, a lot insist that those will have died off by now. But it would only have taken a pair to have been released in a close enough area or togetehr, in order for them to still be here.

We still have vast amounts of moorlands and Highlands which can easily support large preditors without them being noticed.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

People often wonder why big cats aren't seen in the same area regularly. Its because big cats have vast territories & they continually patrol it. Their territories are miles & miles of countryside, often touching a couple of counties.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

dont report it all that will happen is you will have every one out with guns hunting av seen one not far from my grans and her friend who owns the farm sees it almost weekly its killed a couple of her live stock but shes never reported it for the simple reason she does not want everyone going all over her land shoting and searching about


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

temeraire said:


> There are Wallaby colonies in this area. Many have been seen around the A27 as far close as the Hampshire side of Emsworth.


i thought i read on t,net that all the wallabies had died out due to dog attacks and rtas.

alot of people would have thought my lurcher slinking through the woods is a cat :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mark spoke 2 his work collegue who has been there for 30 years and he has seen it once or twice a year in the winter for the past 5 years in the same spot.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I have seen 2 in the forest of dean. You will know when you see one. Its a very odd feeling.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

leggy said:


> I have seen 2 in the forest of dean. You will know when you see one. Its a very odd feeling.


Thats what Mark said.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

I did here once that there was a lynx in the area once but this was about 3-4 years ago did he say how big it looked? or was it very difficult to tell?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> I did here once that there was a lynx in the area once but this was about 3-4 years ago did he say how big it looked? or was it very difficult to tell?


He said it was a leopard sized cat if that makes sense.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> He said it was a leopard sized cat if that makes sense.


quite big then! about the size of a large dog.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> quite big then! about the size of a large dog.


Yea. Was definately not a dog tho as it had a cat like tail and moved like a cat.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

2manydogs said:


> i thought i read on t,net that all the wallabies had died out due to dog attacks and rtas.


Not all, unless the one I saw dead on the A27 roadside near Emsworth just before Christmas was the last one 

Friend who commutes to Littlehampton every day says that his her 4th sighting in 4 years - 2 dead and 2 live, and her colleague who also commutes has had 3 sightings. But this one was the first we'd seen over the Hampshire border.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lucky bugger, the best ive ever seen was a deer in my close :whistling2:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Selina did mark go back the next day to see if there was any paw prints?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Just in photo the evidence :lol2:.









I think that some sightings of colored big cats maybe F1 male Bengals cats maybe also F1 male savannah cats.As thay are 9 times out of 10 infertile and you need a DWA to keep F1's.So how easy would they be to sell ? coz if you got a DWA you would rather have pure Asian leopard cat or Serval wouldn't you.F1 Bengals and Savannahs are bigger than the avridge Feral cat.Maybe there's the odd fertile F1 breeding with feral throwing out bigger than usual offspring maybe also avalible in black.Or more likely fertile F2's ecscaped doing the rounds and you more likely to get Black offspring from a F2 X Feral.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

This was an article in daily star last thurs about a sighting in Buckshaw near Chorley, Lancs.










Isn't it strange that all photos of sightings are very blurred, which helps with the drama as no-one can identify the animals properly so they just get classed as 'beasts'!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

andy2086 said:


>


Dog with a matted coat.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Was about 15 metres and looked straight at him. He says it was huge and definately moved like a cat.


Well if it was a cat, hjow else would it move? Unless he saw something large but didn't actually see a cat and assumed it was a cat only once it started to move? Did he go look at the paw marks?


----------



## bushviper (Dec 27, 2009)

So any tracks (spoor) then? If so, I'll check tomorrow.
Where exactly was this? Was it perhaps a mushroom field?
LOL... 5 min from Hilsea


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

andy2086 said:


> \
> Isn't it strange that all photos of sightings are very blurred, which helps with the drama as no-one can identify the animals properly so they just get classed as 'beasts'!


Not strange at all, most people who see them don't have a camera or have precious few seconds to try & capture it! Even with mobiles, the distance would be too great (as I found out when trying to ID some nasty little teenagers giving me grief).


----------



## bushviper (Dec 27, 2009)

Tracks are referred to as ''spoor''. Where exactly was it? (I'm 5 min from Hilsea) I have been catching everything (in Africa) imaginable for the past 30 years. Was it a mushroom field? LOL...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bushviper said:


> Tracks are referred to as ''spoor''. Where exactly was it? (I'm 5 min from Hilsea) I have been catching everything (in Africa) imaginable for the past 30 years. Was it a mushroom field? LOL...



The location was posted earlier on as i asked where it was as i'm in Pompey too. Sounds like it's on the old Airport estate by BA Systems :2thumb:.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Lucky you, bet its quite scary too though.
could also try reporting it here

CFZ (Centre for Fortean Zoology) - cryptozoology, mystery animals

Sure they would be interested :thumb:


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> I did here once that there was a lynx in the area once but this was about 3-4 years ago did he say how big it looked? or was it very difficult to tell?


About 4 years ago i was with some wildlife conservationists catching bats in Kent and looking for Wild Boars . The guys i was with found a pair of Lynx with young in kent


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lizamphid1 said:


> About 4 years ago i was with some wildlife conservationists catching bats in Kent and looking for Wild Boars . The guys i was with found a pair of Lynx with young in kent


 
Wasn't that the pair where the male had in actual fact had travel well over 100miles to find the female in the first place?


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Wasn't that the pair where the male had in actual fact had travel well over 100miles to find the female in the first place?


How would they know how far it had traveled?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

gazz said:


> coz if you got a DWA you would rather have pure Asian leopard cat or Serval wouldn't you..


That would surely Iepend on the reason why you are getting an Asian, Serval or an F1 female. If the purpose is to breed domestic cats, then no you wouldn't!



Pimperella said:


> Wasn't that the pair where the male had in actual fact had travel well over 100miles to find the female in the first place?


Yes, I can believe a male cat will travel that far to find a mate!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sadly he didnt have time as the muppet he had been working with didnt turn up so he was rushed off his feet. Also it belongs to BA systems so unless you want to get jumped on by the security guards i wouldnt bother. 

He saw it move and it prowled like a cat does. Its tail was curled and blunt at the end like a cat.

I am standing by my man and believe he is telling the truth.

We had a similar sighting while shooting rabbits and foxes on our farm in Warwickshire 4 years ago. We saw it through the night vision scope on the gun.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

feorag said:


> That would surely depend on the reason why you are getting an Asian, Serval or an F1 female. If the purpose is to breed domestic cats, then no you wouldn't!


But it would be easyer to get a F2 female and breed that to a Domestic cat.F2 you don't need DWA so is less hassel.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Or it could've been a severely over-weight Ginger Tom? :whistling2:

All sarcasm aside....Pictures & video would be appreciated...I would like to see it to believe it. I'm not doubting the fact that they are there, as there are people who keep these and one may have escaped, however it would be nice to see some footage.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Or it could've been a severely over-weight Ginger Tom? :whistling2:
> 
> All sarcasm aside....Pictures & video would be appreciated...I would like to see it to believe it. I'm not doubting the fact that they are there, as there are people who keep these and one may have escaped, however it would be nice to see some footage.


Ill make him sit in the field until he brings some evidence back lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

People have told me that a creature I have glimpsed in my back garden was a big cat, there is certainly a lot of history in the area of there being one around. What I saw was at a higher height than my back fence (was probably on it or on a branch of the tree behind it) and had very large, widely spaced eyes that told me it was bigger than a fox. However I am certain that what visits our garden is a killer Ewok with a taste for human blood and until I know differently, I won't venture out the back at night. :gasp:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Ill make him sit in the field until he brings some evidence back lol


Don't forget to make him a flask of tea...and do the housework while he's gone....



:lol2::lol2: Just joking!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> That's so awesome!
> I love the whole 'big cats in england' thing.
> 
> This is the site you can report sightings to:
> www.ukbigcats.co.uk - The Definitive Guide To UK Big Cats


LOL, The Surrey Puma! So dramatic


----------

